# Stanley is such a cool dude!



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

The funny thing is, when hubby was putting on the sunglasses, he just sat there stock still, looking forward like it was the most natural thing in the world - so funny!........... greyhounds are so laid back/lazy.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

If Stanley is as much of a sun lover as my lot, he probably appreciated the eye protection. lol


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Cool and so cute!  One suggestion, you should have him dressed or maybe even a cap would make him look more awesome.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Stanley is so beautiful, I love gray hounds. However I have never been around any, one does not see to many in Wyoming.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Jan Fred said:


> Cool and so cute!  One suggestion, you should have him dressed or maybe even a cap would make him look more awesome.


Ha yes, but as he has such a flat head nothing really stays on long enough unless it was elasticated or something.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Stanley is so beautiful, I love gray hounds. However I have never been around any, one does not see to many in Wyoming.


They certainly are very elegant and graceful dogs, that's what I get from many people when I am out walking. They were not common here either until the last few years when NZ decided to start up the retired racing charity in 2006. Personally I had only ever seen them racing, looking (to me) aggressive with their mouths wide open and then attacking that fake bunny, but when you actually meet them they are so quiet and gentle and so easy to look after, very low maintenance in so many ways. I think I will always go for greyhounds now, but then we were lucky with Stanley in that he was so easy to train and becoming a domestic pet after 5 years living in a pack of racing dogs. He has really fallen on his feet living with us let me tell you!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes they are very elegant looking and I think acting. From what I can tell beautiful dogs. I know some can never be around cats but the I don't have any but 2 of my sisters do. I have always wondered if they would get on very good around hear I don't always put my dogs on a leash. And Richter is hard enough on the poor little rabbits.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. I have never seen a dog that actually allowed that! Haha. That's funny!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Yes they are very elegant looking and I think acting. From what I can tell beautiful dogs. I know some can never be around cats but the I don't have any but 2 of my sisters do. I have always wondered if they would get on very good around hear I don't always put my dogs on a leash. And Richter is hard enough on the poor little rabbits.


Yes that is a concern, however about 50% of the dogs adopted out here live quite happily with cats, but that is not to say they wouldn't chase or kill a strange cat that came into the garden. He is always off leash when we got for river walks and is great, but if he saw a rabbit yes he would be off. He is not interested in small dogs thank goodness. I met a couple yesterday with a miniature poodle and they picked their dog up when they saw Stanley because a friend of theirs had their poodle killed by two greyhounds recently (which I happened to hear about), so tragic, so I assured them they could put him down and Stanley completely ignored it, he was more interested in eating grass. I must admit I would worry with more than one hound as I have seen the pack mentality kick in before and it isn't good and could be a risk. Also they have very thin skin and they can injure very easily, say running through the bush or racing, hence them wearing muzzles (during races) as they like to nip one another during a race as they get so hyped up and that can become a costly exercise. Today we have our monthly greyhound get together in my area and they have to be muzzled for the run around for this reason, even though some of them are quite old.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

See now I didn't know they had that thin of skin. I'll bet that get together is great with all the Greyhounds. Maybe you should take some pictures for us.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

> Ha yes, but as he has such a flat head nothing really stays on long enough unless it was elasticated or something.


 Why don't you personalize it, you can ask someone to knit a beautiful elastic one for your dog. hwell:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Herzo said:


> See now I didn't know they had that thin of skin. I'll bet that get together is great with all the Greyhounds. Maybe you should take some pictures for us.


What a good idea. My friend Sue who owns this blog has taken the pics and she took more (better) of Stanley in the shades plus another older dog Bridgette that we fostered for a few weeks. We had 16 dogs turn up for the monthly get together with gorgeous winter sunshine.
Greyhounds CAN Sit | Life With a Greyhound, a Pigdog and Our Friends

ps. as well as having thin skin they also have very thin coats and Stanley looks almost bald in places which is quite normal for some hounds - he does have to wear PJs at night in the cooler months.


----------

